# Banks Exhaust Systems



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking at buying a Banks exhaust system for my motorhome which has a 460 Ford engine. Anybody have any firsthand knowledge of the Banks systems? Are they as good as they say they are? I wonder if buying another aftermarket exhaust system (Gibson) and manifolds would give me the same benefit as the banks kit at a much lower price(Banks system can be $2,000). Any thoughts?


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

look at it like this ...how long will it take you to re coupe the price..from the savings you are supposed to receive from their product.
if you are looking for exhaust system put a 3" exhaust on from before and after the cat. with a a good muffler. should run you about $300-$400 for all. take off your stock air filter if you have one and replace with an cold air-intake.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

their trans-command products work great, but the exhaust aint worth the price.

follow sagebrush's advice

and also keep this in mind:
it is true that 460 cubic inches requires alot of breath..... However you should be making all your torque right close to 3000 rpm. Stock manifolds and a 3" system are more than adequette for that.

more often than not, headers hurt the bottom end of the 7.5L unless the camshaft and mass air system are updated as well.

If you want better performance and better milage, I'd reccomend trading it in on a new 3V-V10, they are very impressive!


----------

